# Skiff/Trolling Motor Shaft Length



## Ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

If you have a removable remote trolling motor on your skiff, what shaft length size did you go with? I'm looking at a MK 12V setup...just unsure of what length to get...48" or 52". Any experience with this would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What hull


----------



## Ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

Sabine Versatile


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

42” on flats boat ,tiller .60 “ on bay boat ,remote. Fish in the chop a lot w bay boat ,needed the extra length . neighbor has a 72 “ on a 21’ sea hunt , really in the way up front when not deployed good luck


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

48” should be more than enough. You could probably go shorter. But you would have to get it cut.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I bought a 52" and cut off 10" for my BT Strike. Plenty long enough. I would think a Versital would be similar so the 48" should be plenty.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Certainly a shaft can be so long that it gets in the way when stowed. BUT it doesn't get any longer once you are on the water. Better to have plenty and not use it than to get in a chop and need it and your motor keeps popping out of the water.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Had a 52" cut down 10" on my last skiff. Worked great and less of an obstruction on the deck. But...the model used is important (remote control vs. traditional manual steering by hand). On remote control models you can drop the head all the way down to the deck to run the motor deeper since you don't have to touch the motor to steer it. The manual steer models have to be run higher so you can reach the handle to steer it.


----------

